# New Website - Themes of Time



## roentarre (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello, everyone


I have recently started a website for a photography community.


I am looking to create a group who will regularly contribute images to various themes set up in the website.  The work will accumulate over time and the site will be ugraded periodicly.


This is in the early stage (started 1 week ago)
All criticism and feedback are welcome!


*Themes of Time - Photography Flash*


----------

